# HILLBILLY ELEGY - Hans Zimmer & David Fleming



## Leeward (Nov 27, 2020)

Anybody listened to this yet?

I confess that I've been ignorant to a lot of Zimmer's scores lately but gave this a listen mainly due to the subject matter/setting of the picture. It's really lovely... way more melodic than I was expecting. And lots of lovely Americana textures.... in the vein that I always enjoy.

I'd never heard of David Fleming but if his contribution to the score is substantial enough, good on him.


----------

